# .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*.docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Mir ist heute leider ein doofes Missgeschickt passiert. Ich hab eine neuere Version, die in einem anderen Ordner war, mit einer älteren (3 Stunden arbeit älteren) Version überspeichert.

Die Datei die mal die aktuelle war ist ~4kB größer als die alte, und in der Windows- Hilfe hab ich gelesen, dass die Dateiwiederherstellungsfunktion die letzten drei Versionen speichert. Die Frage ist: Wie komm ich an die Funktion ran bzw. an die anderen Versionen!?

Ist ne .docx Datei.

Per google könnte ich auf die schnelle nichts finden...

lg


----------



## utacat (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Kommt auf dein OS an.
 Hier ist ein Artikel dazu:

Überschriebene Daten retten Dateien wiederherstellen

Gruß utacat


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



utacat schrieb:


> Kommt auf dein OS an.
> Hier ist ein Artikel dazu:
> 
> Überschriebene Daten retten Dateien wiederherstellen
> ...


OS is Win Vista Home Premium

Soweit ich weiß speichert Word 2007 min. die letzten drei Versionen. Also wenn irgendwas abkackt in word, bekommt man beim nächsten Start ja dann die Möglichkeit, eine Version auszusuchen, eben über die Datenwiederherstellungs- Funktion. Nur ich weiß nicht wie man da ran kommt, wenn man nur so dämlich war, die alte Datei zu überspeichern.
Und wie gesagt: Ich hab sie nicht durch kopieren und einfügen ersetzt, sondern durch die "speichern unter"- Funktion von Word. Die vermeitlich aktuelle Version ist ja auch größer...


----------



## jetztaber (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Mal auf die Schnelle dieser Link zur Info, Stichwort ist Volume Shadow Copy Service.

Und hier die Vorgehensweise dazu. Wichtig ist Beitrag #2 (das Bild).


----------



## utacat (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Mit der Schattenkopie geht nur mit Bussines, Enterprise oder Ultimate.
Ein weiters Tool um versteckte Daten und Ordner anzuzeigen ist dies:

Disk Investigator 1.4 Englisch, Download bei heise

Gruß utacat


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Naja, Word speichert zwar die letzten Schritte, aber nur im eigenen Dokument (Vorgängerversionen). Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast du aber ein Dokument durch ein anderes ersetzt, daran zu kommen ist (wenns wirklich überschrieben wurde) an sich unmöglich, da die Daten nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

so far


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



utacat schrieb:


> Mit der Schattenkopie geht nur mit Bussines, Enterprise oder Ultimate.
> Ein weiters Tool um versteckte Daten und Ordner anzuzeigen ist dies:
> 
> Disk Investigator 1.4 Englisch, Download bei heise
> ...


Möp, war auch blödsinn was ich geschrieben hab.
Auf dem Netbook ist Win 7 Business drauf... wenn ich da mit rechsklick auf "Vorgängerversion wiederherstellen" klicke findet er nichts.

Ich will primär ja auch nicht über die Windowsfunktionen die Datei herstellen, sondern durch die Officefunktionen. Office ist ja auch dazu in der Lage, da es wohl auch verschiedene Versionen speichert.


----------



## jetztaber (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Dann schauts wahrscheinlich schlecht aus.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit besteht darin, vielleicht mal hier nachzusehen, bzw. mit einem Wiederherstellungstool in dieses Verzeichnis zu gehen:


----------



## utacat (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

http://www.inf-aksa.com/app/download/2837085911/Word2007_Neuerungen.pdf

Ich hoffe du hast ein PDF- Reader

Gruß utacat


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



midnight schrieb:


> Naja, Word speichert zwar die letzten Schritte, aber nur im eigenen Dokument (Vorgängerversionen). Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast du aber ein Dokument durch ein anderes ersetzt, daran zu kommen ist (wenns wirklich überschrieben wurde) an sich unmöglich, da die Daten nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
> 
> so far


Ist halt die Frage wie Word das genau macht. Ich hab die Datei ja nicht überschrieben, sondern nur mit einer neuen Version (die eben nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist) überspeichert.


----------



## jetztaber (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Das macht nicht Word sondern das BS. Wie gesagt, versuchs in den entsprechenden Verzeichnissen mit einem Wiederherstellungstool.


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Dann schauts wahrscheinlich schlecht aus.


Ich geh kaputt...
aber warum ist dann die überspeicherte Datei 4kB Größer als die andere bei identischem Inhalt? Irgendwie/wo müssen doch da mehr gespeicherte Daten sein...

In den Ordnern seh ich so nichts über den explorer...
Die c't hatte mal n Schwerpunkt auf solche Sachen, evtl. finde ich da was drinne... aber bis ich an meinen c't- Schatz komme dauerts noch bis Dienstag... >_<


----------



## utacat (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Es gibt in Office  in der Symbolleiste den Schnellzugriff rechts oben (Ordner mit Werkzeug).
Dieser enthält die Funktionen Speichern, Rückgängig,Wiederholen oder Wiederherstellen.
Meinst du diese Funktion?
Ob das funktioniert, wenn das Dokument schon geschlossen ist, weiss ich nicht.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



utacat schrieb:


> Es gibt in Office  in der Symbolleiste den Schnellzugriff rechts oben (Ordner mit Werkzeug).
> Dieser enthält die Funktionen Speichern, Rückgängig,Wiederholen oder Wiederherstellen.
> Meinst du diese Funktion?
> Ob das funktioniert, wenn das Dokument schon geschlossen ist, weiss ich nicht.
> ...


ne, die mein ich net 
bzw. diese "rückgängig"- funktion ist nach schließen und wieder öffnen ausgegraut...
Dabei grauts mir davor, nochmal diese ganzen Tabellen, Zahlen und Formeln eingeben zu müssen... da setzt man sich shcon extra in die Uni- Bibliothek um produktiv zu arbeiten, dann hat Word Probleme mit dem Speichern des Dokuments, man Kopiert sich die Datei einen Ordner weiter oben hin, speichert die Arbeit, macht ne pause, öffnet danach die falsche Datei merkts aber net und überspeichert dann mit der alten die neue... >_<


----------



## jetztaber (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Die im Beispiel genannte 10 minütige Sicherungskopie bei Abstürzen ist eine temporäre Datei. Die wird immer gelöscht, wenn etwas abgespeichert wird.

Es könnte aber noch eine gelöschte temporäre Datei der gesuchten Version in dem Verzeichnis liegen, wenn sie nicht zufällig überschrieben wurde. Die solltest Du mit einem Wiederherstellungstool suchen und wiederherstellen. Das Ding hat zwar vorne eine Tilde, aber der Restname und die Endung docx sind normalerweise vorhanden.


----------



## utacat (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Tut mir aufrichtig leid. Ich weiss was das für eine Belastung ist.

Wie wärs hiermit:

Wiederherstellung einer verlorenen Datei in Word 2007 oder Word 2003

Weiter unten ist eine Beschreibung über das suchen im *.Temp
Wäre eine Möglichkeit für eine frühere Version.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Hab mir das Dokument jetzt nochmal aufem großen Monitor angeguckt (auf sonem 10" Netbook- Ding isses schwer n Überblick zu bekommen^^), und es ist nicht komplett alles weg was ich heute Nachmittag gemacht hab, da ich wohl eine gewisse Zeit mit dem Dokument gearbeitet habe bevor ich mit dem das eigentliche Dokument überspeichert hab.
Hab den Rückstand schon fast aufgeholt... geht auch ganz schnell, wenn man net andauernd im Inet surft :>

Aber danke für eure Hilfe :]
Werd das mit dem Recovery die Tage trotzdem nochmal testen, rein aus interesse (wenn ichs net vergesse ^^).


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*

Die Recoveryfunktionen von Office wirst du in jedem Fall knicken können, da Word an sich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Speichervorgang am Hut hatte. Die Funktion zum Wiederherstellen von Vorgängern funktioniert nur in einem Dokument. Du Depp (Sorry (= ) hast aber die Datei überschrieben und damit die Daten gekillt (=

so far


----------



## Harlekin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: .docx Datei mit älterer Version "überspeichert"*



midnight schrieb:


> Du Depp (Sorry (= )


Ach... schon ok... 
Manchmal hat man auch nichts anderes verdient :>


----------

